# Brass dangerous to shrimp?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was wondering if it is, or isn't....


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmmm, I can't say for certain, but I'd bet yes since it's an alloy of copper and zinc. Depending on the grade of brass and acids and other non-water contaminants in the water, it can suffer from selective leaching (dezincification) where zinc leaches into the water leaving the copper to oxidize and we all know what copper does to snails and shrimp.

I think this is a case of if you don't need to, don't. But I always tend to err on the side of safety.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just wanted an intellegent answer, and I got it. Thank you.


----------

